# Political realities reflect ratings



## Jim Silvania (Dec 1, 2016)

With the entire world going crazy it also reflects your ratings as riders become more demanding. It's no longer the ride that is rated but the driver is now rated by skin color and nationality, no matter their driving ability.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Jim Silvania said:


> With the entire world going crazy it also reflects your ratings as riders become more demanding. It's no longer the ride that is rated but the driver is now rated by skin color and nationality, no matter their driving ability.


Is there a specific story you'd like to tell?


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I disagree, but with an explanation.

We've got a large black community in my Canadian city. I drive 2-3 of them every day. My rating has not suffered, and in all cases, the rides have been without issue, and most are quite pleasant in fact as the pax are all friendly, polite, well educated, and fluent in the Queen's english.

Having said that, where I live, the largest proportion are about 10,000 Nigerian christians who fled and came here as refugees, seeking safety from the Muslim extremists killing them enmass back in their home country.

If I have problems with ratings, it's with the white liberal ****wits from the USA here on business or holidays.


----------



## mellorock (Sep 16, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> I disagree, but with an explanation.
> 
> We've got a large black community in my Canadian city. I drive 2-3 of them every day. My rating has not suffered, and in all cases, the rides have been without issue, and most are quite pleasant in fact as the pax are all friendly, polite, well educated, and fluent in the Queen's english.
> 
> ...


If I go out looking for bad results I sometimes get them . And I do go with the idea of white liberals as being more likely to downrate . Of course the beer can rolling around on floorboards does not help . Ha ha


----------



## Jim Silvania (Dec 1, 2016)

another question, how many complaints were submitted against you on Uber Eats when the restaurant failed to get the correct order and you got blamed for eating part of the delivery. With Uber, the client is always right, never the driver.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Jim Silvania said:


> With the entire world going crazy it also reflects your ratings as riders become more demanding. It's no longer the ride that is rated but the driver is now rated by skin color and nationality, no matter their driving ability.


In my experience I have not seeing any of what you are talkin about.

Keep politics out of your rides, and you won't have issues with that.

Adapt and learn from your problem runs, instead of focusing on being a victim.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Jim Silvania said:


> With the entire world going crazy it also reflects your ratings as riders become more demanding. It's no longer the ride that is rated but the driver is now rated by skin color and nationality, no matter their driving ability.


What does that have to do with politics?


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

No one is going to rate you down because of skin color or nationality. Just don't talk about sensitive topics like religion, politics, covid...etc
People might even be on your side arguing the same points and then they might still rate you down.



Jim Silvania said:


> With the entire world going crazy it also reflects your ratings as riders become more demanding. It's no longer the ride that is rated but the driver is now rated by skin color and nationality, no matter their driving ability.


----------

